

The Colors of Dribbble - nspeller
http://nathanspeller.com/color-pickers/

======
sp332
A bit off topic, but I hope this isn't true: _Additionally, there won’t be any
new colors years from now. The color spectrum of the future will be exactly
the same as it is today. It’s neat to think we already have access to the
color palettes of the year 3000._ The usual sRGB colorspace used by most of
the web is a small fraction of visible colors. Don't get me wrong, it covers
most use cases just fine, but it would be nice to fill out the rest sometime.
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRGB> (The colored blobby area represents all
the shades the human eye can see, and the little triangle represents the
colors in sRGB.) Oh and more contrast would be great too!

~~~
rjvin
related: Here's an illusion that lets you see true cyan.
[http://www.moillusions.com/2006/03/eclipse-of-mars-
illusion....](http://www.moillusions.com/2006/03/eclipse-of-mars-
illusion.html)

Your eyes can see the color, but your monitor can't represent it.

~~~
msutherl
Just the thought of being able to use that color in design. The depth is
moving.

When I do lighting installations, I always insist on RGBA fixtures so you can
get true warm colors – another thing you can't do with RGB displays.

------
mnicole
Some more palette creation tools/resources:

<http://www.colourlovers.com/>

<http://colllor.com/>

<http://tools.medialab.sciences-po.fr/iwanthue/>

<http://www.eigenlogik.com/spectrum/> (OS X 10.7+ app)

~~~
danenania
I just bought Spectrum and I'm really impressed. I've always wanted a tool
like this.

~~~
mnicole
Right? I was incredibly surprised that there aren't others like it (Kuler
angers me for reasons I will not get into here). Colourlovers has ColorSchemer
(<http://www.colorschemer.com/osx_info.php>) but I'm not a fan of the
interface or the price tag.

------
skc
It works just fine in Internet Explorer 10.

Wonder what the purpose of the "Sorry, no Internet Explorer" is.

~~~
simba-hiiipower
i was wondering the same. working perfectly for me as well..

seems its just cool to post things like that without bothering to test if it,
in fact, does work.

------
TomNomNom
Slightly related: another useful tool for picking colours is Kuler
(<https://kuler.adobe.com/>)

------
rafeed
I really like the concept and execution. Nice work! I'd like to know how you
aggregated the color data. I found the js on github
([https://github.com/nathanspeller/nathanspeller.github.com/bl...](https://github.com/nathanspeller/nathanspeller.github.com/blob/master/javascripts/colors.js))
and it just seems like you have a giant manually entered list of all the
colors that are popular now, which won't be updated unless you update the
colors.

------
dpham
I'm glad people are toying around with client-side color algorithms and coming
up with ways for people to dynamically choose aesthetically nice colors. I
worked on this project <http://dph.am/projects/ImageEyeDropper/> about a year
ago to let people grab colors off an image, find the color range with the
highest frequency, and perform some of these color theory functions.

------
smaili
Awesome tool! Love the _Sorry, no Internet Explorer_ note. It's always nice to
let users know of browsers that aren't supported by your website :)

One minor suggestion: it would be nice to add a simple tooltip on hover of the
different swatches and circles that give the rgb/hex value of that particular
swatch/circle.

------
danenania
This is awesome! It would be great if I could input a specific hex value for
the base color instead of just randomizing.

------
justhw
Great stuff. Offtopic,I recently started designing with crowdsourced pallets
from colourlovers and it's been pleasant. You can actually search by mood/feel
and you get nice set of colors.

<http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes>

------
willtheperson
I always find that starting with a selection of color can really jumpstart a
design. It'd be really cool if this could also pull from other sources. If I
could specify "1970s america" and get color pallets from photos or scanned
design works, it would be truly awesome.

------
mutatio
Nice concept. There's plenty of algorithmic methods of color scheming out
there: \- <http://encycolorpedia.com/> \- <https://kuler.adobe.com/>

------
JeremyKolb
You should make it possible for people to explore it a bit more organically,
say I click on a color, it should show other pallets with that color. It would
also be nice to have an easy save image feature if someone finds a color they
really like.

------
sengstrom
Snazzy app - I've used a little program called Agave (for Gnome) for this
<http://home.gna.org/colorscheme/> \- it seems to be based on similar
principles.

------
tannerc
Neat. I don't know what to do with it though now that I have it.

Generating clear palettes as a result of the palettes discovered would be
immensely helpful for designers.

------
annnnd
Nice! It would be much more useful if one could pick the color manually
(instead of random) though.

------
marshallford
pretty neat mate.

